# Steam tip stuck fast



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

The steam tip on my Piccino is totally jammed on. Does anyone have any good methods for removal?


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Try taking the wand off and putting it in the freezer for a while maybe?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take a jug of cold water, then using the steam wand heat it up. Throw it away, fill with cold water.....immerse the hot tip in the cold water and after 20 seconds or so, try to wrap a cloth round the tip and unscrew. If it won't budge, get a pair of grips and a towel. Heat it up again, then cool it again and if it still will not budge, wrap the towel around the tip and try to loosen with the pliers/wrench. if you are careful, the worst that will happen is you will need a new tip!


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorted. Thank you guys. Brute force in the end paid off


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Rolo said:


> Sorted. Thank you guys. Brute force in the end paid off


I keep a 13mm socket on a shaft in a drawer near my Piccino and take the tip off more frequently than I clean the insides.

A pin is useful to clean the threads.

I put it back hand tight and a little tweak with my Leatherman.


----------

